# Man shoots son after son admits to molesting...



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Mich. man accused killing naked son after dispute
(AP) - 18 hours ago

HIGHLAND PARK, Mich. - A relative says a 37-year-old Detroit man irate after hearing his 15-year-old son had sexual contact with a 3-year-old made the teen strip naked at gunpoint, marched him outside and fatally shot him.

Wayne County prosecutors on Wednesday charged Jamar Pinkney Sr. with first-degree murder in the shooting death of his son, Jamar Pinkney Jr.

The boy's mother, Lazette Cherry, told the Detroit Free Press that he told her he had sexual contact with a 3-year-old girl and that she phoned his father.

She says his father came to the house Monday in nearby Highlands Park, argued with the boy, made him strip naked and shot him to death in a nearby vacant lot as he begged for his life.

A judge has ordered Pinkney Sr. held without bond.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

The kid for sure was not all there!! Still a KID at that! no reason to shoot him for it.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Ehh.. while I don't agree with killing the kid, he WAS 15. That is only one year before you are legally allowed to get onto others on the road... He knew what he was doing obviously, and he obviously knew it was wrong.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Well he sure might have done society a favor.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Well he sure might have done society a favor.


I'm with ya 100%


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I wish that happened to all child molesters. I dont know how he could do it to his own son though. Justified or not, to have a gun pointed at your naked son who is begging for his life, then actually pull the trigger is pretty crazy.

He'll probably shoot for temporary insanity


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats a father!!!! A sexual predator never changes EVER. I don't give a f*ck how many bleeding heart liberals say with counseling and pills they can make them better. That man fixed him the only way we should in this world IMO.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

too many f*cking sickos out there. To me there should be stiffer punishments out there for child molesters and rapers.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

What a sad story.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> What a sad story.


Agree...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> Well he sure might have done society a favor.


I'm with ya 100%
[/quote]










not uch of a loss. the father done society favour

if my son molesed a child id shoot him too


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

...Jay... said:


> I wish that happened to all child molesters. I dont know how he could do it to his own son though. Justified or not, to have a gun pointed at your naked son who is begging for his life, then actually pull the trigger is pretty crazy.
> 
> He'll probably shoot for temporary insanity


Well apparently the apple didnt fall to far from the tree.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ibanez247 said:


> I wish that happened to all child molesters. I dont know how he could do it to his own son though. Justified or not, to have a gun pointed at your naked son who is begging for his life, then actually pull the trigger is pretty crazy.
> 
> He'll probably shoot for temporary insanity


Well apparently the apple didnt fall to far from the tree.
[/quote]

yeah most def.

dont see why this kid didnt deserve a fair trial like everyone else.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> dont see why this kid didnt deserve a fair trial like everyone else.


Shut the f*ck up Donny.

When he moved to Hollywood he had to go door to door to tell everyone he was a pederast.

Eight-year-olds, Dude

No fair trials for pervs, their victims certainly didnt get one.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> dont see why this kid didnt deserve a fair trial like everyone else.


Shut the f*ck up Donny.

When he moved to Hollywood he had to go door to door to tell everyone he was a pederast.

Eight-year-olds, Dude

No fair trials for pervs, their victims certainly didnt get one.
[/quote]

are you quoting a movie or something? 
no victims get trials. still we do arrange them. and what you are describing as a law system in effect, will have any murder turn into and infinite succession of murders. ea the killer being killed then that killer being killed etc etc etc...

im all about preventing these things i find them truly disturbing, i must say i would not want to lay the faith of anyone that does these things in my hands cause i would be compelled to do things that would ruin me forever. 
but even though it may not seem fair to let them walk away unscaved, i still believe in the judiciary system. cant have everyone taking the law into their hands...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I would not be surprised to see a hung jury, but that's cold and probably premeditated. The kid was probably looking at a life sentence, trial as an adult, and hopefully housing in gen. pop. (I never understood solitary for kiddy diddlers.)


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Took him out back and shot him huh? Good deal.

"No ma, Yeller's my pedophile. I'll do it. "


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> Took him out back and shot him huh? Good deal.
> 
> *"No ma, Yeller's my pedophile. I'll do it*. "


Seriously, that had me laughing hard!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Gordeez said:


> Took him out back and shot him huh? Good deal.
> 
> *"No ma, Yeller's my pedophile. I'll do it*. "


Seriously, that had me laughing hard!
[/quote]

Me, too. I feel so wrong, but it was hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

The kid deserved a trial.

Anyone who believes in freedoms and rights (aka the western way) would agree. His punishment of an embarrassing death without representation reminds me of Sharia Law.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> dont see why this kid didnt deserve a fair trial like everyone else.


Shut the f*ck up Donny.

When he moved to Hollywood he had to go door to door to tell everyone he was a pederast.

Eight-year-olds, Dude

No fair trials for pervs, their victims certainly didnt get one.
[/quote]

are you quoting a movie or something? 
[/quote]

Shame on you... The Big Labowski


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Piranha Dan said:


> Took him out back and shot him huh? Good deal.
> 
> "No ma, Yeller's my pedophile. I'll do it. "


That is f*cking HILARIOUS so much so I am putting that as a sig man, my first one!!!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Sure, he deserved a trial but this approach saved us all some money.

+1 Old Yeller quote was great!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> dont see why this kid didnt deserve a fair trial like everyone else.


Shut the f*ck up Donny.

When he moved to Hollywood he had to go door to door to tell everyone he was a pederast.

Eight-year-olds, Dude

No fair trials for pervs, their victims certainly didnt get one.
[/quote]

are you quoting a movie or something? 
[/quote]

Shame on you... The Big Labowski
[/quote]

damn im embarrassed now. thats one of the classics!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Well he sure might have done society a favor.


If the dad didn't do it, who knows what the guys in jail would have done to him.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

the_w8 said:


> too many f*cking sickos out there. To me there should be stiffer punishments out there for child molesters and rapers.


...and murderers...lol.

fucked up story, i think turning him into the police would probably be a better outcome for all parties involved.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Thats a father!!!! A sexual predator never changes EVER. I don't give a f*ck how many bleeding heart liberals say with counseling and pills they can make them better. That man fixed him the only way we should in this world IMO.


Sounds terrible buy I do agree with ya, a sexual abuser, a pedophile and a rapist never changes..... To the ones that say it was wrong just think for a moment that the three year old child were your daughter....

I don't know the father but sure he's got a big pair of balls.....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's right Armand and what those pieces of sh*t do to someone is screw them up FOR LIFE!! That damage never heals and always plays on someone for the REST OF THERE LIFE!!! If the situation was the same I sadly would do the same thing,not saying the dad should be happy about it but needed to be done.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

You would make your child undress in public then shoot them as they plead for their life?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I feel really dirty for saying this but I agree with danny...

Sure, the 15 year old is messed up in the head, but he had the courage to come to his parents and tell them that he messed up. An honest father's response would be to figure out what the hell is wrong with your kid, not kill him...Execute the father now and there will be two less wastes of space on this planet (father like son).

the dad...looks like a well educated individual 






.

^^^ with that being said a speedy trial would have sent him out of this world the same way he came in...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

more info on the topic ---> http://abcnews.go.com/WN/father-kills-son-...tory?id=9127703
I think the killing was all about street pride. Dad didn't want to walk around the hood with the brothers knowing his son was a chomo in Jackson.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You would make your child undress in public then shoot them as they plead for their life?


I would let him keep his underwear on!

Problem being though is that there is nothing to be done with one. By saying whats wrong with him imply's that it can be made right. Well it can't I have a whole family in justice and they see those same sickos again and again and again and again. I think he helped his son as that's tough love. Might as well check him out now instead of sexual offender registration after 20 years and haveing to say where you move and never being not under the microscope for your whole life.

And now that I read that it was HIS SISTER HE TOUCHED?!?!?!?!
That guy should win Father of the Year!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

My dad almost shot me, no joke, when I got kicked out of highscool senior year. He started slapping my head up right in principals office and then took me home gave me a good whooping and didnt let me come home for 3days.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> You would make your child undress in public then shoot them as they plead for their life?


I would let him keep his underwear on!

Problem being though is that there is nothing to be done with one. By saying whats wrong with him imply's that it can be made right. Well it can't I have a whole family in justice and they see those same sickos again and again and again and again. I think he helped his son as that's tough love. Might as well check him out now instead of sexual offender registration after 20 years and haveing to say where you move and never being not under the microscope for your whole life.

And now that I read that it was HIS SISTER HE TOUCHED?!?!?!?!
That guy should win Father of the Year!!!
[/quote]

I said father like son...a real man would take responsibility for not raising his child with the proper values...you're so called father of the year should be offed as well?

parents need to start taking responsibility for there kids...if you're kid is a f*ck up then chances are the parents are huge f*ck ups!

blame the owner not the breed right?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Touche 06 but what if it was touchy touchy from Grandpa or Aunt Edith that turned the kid sideways. Because your not around your kid 24/7 until they are 18 you are responsible for every action they ever commit??



06 C6 LS2 said:


> You would make your child undress in public then shoot them as they plead for their life?


I would let him keep his underwear on!

Problem being though is that there is nothing to be done with one. By saying whats wrong with him imply's that it can be made right. Well it can't I have a whole family in justice and they see those same sickos again and again and again and again. I think he helped his son as that's tough love. Might as well check him out now instead of sexual offender registration after 20 years and haveing to say where you move and never being not under the microscope for your whole life.

And now that I read that it was HIS SISTER HE TOUCHED?!?!?!?!
That guy should win Father of the Year!!!
[/quote]

I said father like son...a real man would take responsibility for not raising his child with the proper values...you're so called father of the year should be offed as well?

*parents need to start taking responsibility for there kids...if you're kid is a f*ck up then chances are the parents are huge f*ck ups!
*
blame the owner not the breed right?
[/quote]

I think he did take responsibilty 06 and took that mutha OUT!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> You would make your child undress in public then shoot them as they plead for their life?


I would let him keep his underwear on!

Problem being though is that there is nothing to be done with one. By saying whats wrong with him imply's that it can be made right. Well it can't I have a whole family in justice and they see those same sickos again and again and again and again. I think he helped his son as that's tough love. Might as well check him out now instead of sexual offender registration after 20 years and haveing to say where you move and never being not under the microscope for your whole life.

And now that I read that it was HIS SISTER HE TOUCHED?!?!?!?!
That guy should win Father of the Year!!!
[/quote]

I said father like son...a real man would take responsibility for not raising his child with the proper values...you're so called father of the year should be offed as well?

*parents need to start taking responsibility for there kids...if you're kid is a f*ck up then chances are the parents are huge f*ck ups!
*
blame the owner not the breed right?
[/quote]

I think he did take responsibilty 06 and took that mutha OUT!!
[/quote]

the dad forgot to kill the one really responsible for the kids actions his mother and him self.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> You would make your child undress in public then shoot them as they plead for their life?


I would let him keep his underwear on!

Problem being though is that there is nothing to be done with one. By saying whats wrong with him imply's that it can be made right. Well it can't I have a whole family in justice and they see those same sickos again and again and again and again. I think he helped his son as that's tough love. Might as well check him out now instead of sexual offender registration after 20 years and haveing to say where you move and never being not under the microscope for your whole life.

And now that I read that it was HIS SISTER HE TOUCHED?!?!?!?!
That guy should win Father of the Year!!!
[/quote]

I said father like son...a real man would take responsibility for not raising his child with the proper values...you're so called father of the year should be offed as well?

parents need to start taking responsibility for there kids...if you're kid is a f*ck up then chances are the parents are huge f*ck ups!

blame the owner not the breed right?
[/quote]

To me the whole if your kids are fucked up you must be a f*ck up thing is not accurate. I know a bunch of parents who are really good people and follow the law like dannyboy follows the penis float at the gay parade (joking dannyboy), but their kids do some pretty fucked up undercover sh*t just because its cool and will go the extra mile so their parents wont know a thing of it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

RnR you may want to inform your son that at some point you may find it justified to strip him down and shoot him...make it part you good night story...it could be a bonding experience.lol


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Same with Jeffery Dalhmers parents!!!
They were nothing but kind and loving family and did everything they could for him and look how he turned out. Starting acting weird at 10-12 and his dad viewing this did everything he could. So did Grandma only not being able to handle the weird smells from the basement any longer but refusing to go downstairs because of his privacy. Who do we blame for that little diddy??



06 C6 LS2 said:


> RnR you may want to inform your son that at some point you may find it justified to strip him down and shoot him...make it part you good night story...it could be a bonding experience.lol


I think in a way he does as he knows not to f*ck with dad. I also know that I would never touch my son nor would I ever allow someone too. By the time he's 16 he will have had discussed with him inappropriate behavior and sexual decentcy behavior. If after all that he touched a 3 year later son








And as I said above I would let him keep his underwear on .......what kind of a animal you take me for???


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> And as I said above I would let him keep his underwear on .......what kind of a animal you take me for???


oh rnr, you're such a softy.....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

RnR could you see you're self pulling the trigger on you're child, I would never do such a thing no matter what my son did...on the other hand I would have no problem turning him to the authority's if he admitted to something so ruthless...it must be a class thing...anyway I have made my opinion known.

carry on.

tops


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> RnR could you see you're self pulling the trigger on you're child, I would never do such a thing no matter what my son did...on the other hand I would have no problem turning him to the authority's if he admitted to something so ruthless...it must be a class thing...anyway I have made my opinion known.
> 
> carry on.
> 
> tops


Like I said my dad has been in corrections canada for 30 years and he sees the same offenders over and over. Your right though it is somewhat a primal pride thing. My son represents me and better yet my father as well. My dad did everything he could to insure I grew up in a good home and given opportunity and I take that as my need to do that to my son. I couldn't picture pulling the trigger but I know I got it in me. I hate punishing my child and the few times he has done something NOT ACCEPTABLE and have been so stern he's crying and holding his junk cause he's scared...I finished the talk with I love you and walked to the bathroom or the deck and bawled. I don't want my son to fear me but it is neccesary to ensure he has a diciplinary figure in his devolpment. I totally respect everyones views on this cause overall it is a completely phucked situation. So any action anyone would take in this case I feel would be right besides ignoring it IMO.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Thats a father!!!! A sexual predator never changes EVER. I don't give a f*ck how many bleeding heart liberals say with counseling and pills they can make them better. That man fixed him the only way we should in this world IMO.


That's what any good ******* would do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

It's your son man...geeze.

Also, at 15, people haven't developed the character that they will follow the rest of their lives. So many people do so many fucked up things at a young age only to develop into decent human beings. Ya it's disgusting, ya it's horrible. But he is still a child. If a 19 year old or a 25 year old did this...ya I say lock him up for life with no parole. He has made a conscious decision on his moral boundaries.

Any kind of pedophilia is f*cking gross, I can't believe people are interested in that sh*t. There is nothing good about it, there is nothing attractive about a girl who is young...my girl is 25 - perfect age IMO. I don't get why anyone would do this. At 15 this boy should be looking up pictures of Jessica Alba and naughty cheerleaders.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

DannyBoy17 said:


> It's your son man...geeze.
> 
> Also, at 15, people haven't developed the character that they will follow the rest of their lives. So many people do so many fucked up things at a young age only to develop into decent human beings. Ya it's disgusting, ya it's horrible. But he is still a child. If a 19 year old or a 25 year old did this...ya I say lock him up for life with no parole. He has made a conscious decision on his moral boundaries.


Man, a sexual offender never rehabilitates that's a fact, and if he was doing that at 15 imagine what other things would he be capable of doing in the future....He's got to be stopped.

Some people seem very concerned about the criminal but nobody says anything about the poor three year old, that's the saddest part.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> It's your son man...geeze.
> 
> Also, at 15, people haven't developed the character that they will follow the rest of their lives. So many people do so many fucked up things at a young age only to develop into decent human beings. Ya it's disgusting, ya it's horrible. But he is still a child. If a 19 year old or a 25 year old did this...ya I say lock him up for life with no parole. He has made a conscious decision on his moral boundaries.


Man, a sexual offender never rehabilitates that's a fact, and if he was doing that at 15 imagine what other things would he be capable of doing in the future....He's got to be stopped.

Some people seem very concerned about the criminal but nobody says anything about the poor three year old, that's the saddest part.
[/quote]

Hey I don't defend that he is a sexual offender, but I still think he should have been given at least a trial. If the father wanted him to go to prison and be executed...well, I'm not going to be championing the cause of the young man in this case. That's up to the father. But there is a justice system for a reason - so that each person isn't given sovereign power to act outside the law...


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

that dad just stoped a problem before it had a chance to get much larger


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> It's *your* son man...geeze.
> 
> Also, at 15, people haven't developed the character that they will follow the rest of their lives. So many people do so many fucked up things at a young age only to develop into decent human beings. Ya it's disgusting, ya it's horrible. But he is still a child. If a 19 year old or a 25 year old did this...ya I say lock him up for life with no parole. He has made a conscious decision on his moral boundaries.
> 
> Any kind of pedophilia is f*cking gross, I can't believe people are interested in that sh*t. There is nothing good about it, there is nothing attractive about a girl who is young...my girl is 25 - perfect age IMO. I don't get why anyone would do this. At 15 this boy should be looking up pictures of Jessica Alba and naughty cheerleaders.


I just gotta ask Danny, How many kids do you have??? CAuse the bold section says it all, That's right it's *MY* son and unlike a lot of fucked up parents I care what kind of person I bring into this world.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

transam97 said:


> that dad just stoped a problem before it had a chance to get much larger


It was already too late.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ja said:


> that dad just stoped a problem before it had a chance to get much larger


It was already too late.
[/quote]

yea so I'm back

you make a great point...the family should have seen the warning's..... this type of behavior doesn't develop over night and in most cases it learned from a family member.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ 100% right O6 and







back
That's why I am valuing everyones opinion on this cause who knows how this family got there


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> RnR could you see you're self pulling the trigger on you're child, I would never do such a thing no matter what my son did...on the other hand I would have no problem turning him to the authority's if he admitted to something so ruthless...it must be a class thing...anyway I have made my opinion known.
> 
> carry on.
> 
> tops


I agree but I feel as if I would probalby beat the piss out of him and at the same time loose it b/c of what I'm doing.
Thats unacceptable in any way you look at it.

Pull a trigger..thats not in me at all not even in defense. But I would turn him and myself in after I kicked his ass but the only worry I would have is that prisoners would kill him once they found out why he was in.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> It's *your* son man...geeze.
> 
> Also, at 15, people haven't developed the character that they will follow the rest of their lives. So many people do so many fucked up things at a young age only to develop into decent human beings. Ya it's disgusting, ya it's horrible. But he is still a child. If a 19 year old or a 25 year old did this...ya I say lock him up for life with no parole. He has made a conscious decision on his moral boundaries.
> 
> Any kind of pedophilia is f*cking gross, I can't believe people are interested in that sh*t. There is nothing good about it, there is nothing attractive about a girl who is young...my girl is 25 - perfect age IMO. I don't get why anyone would do this. At 15 this boy should be looking up pictures of Jessica Alba and naughty cheerleaders.


I just gotta ask Danny, How many kids do you have??? CAuse the bold section says it all, That's right it's *MY* son and unlike a lot of fucked up parents I care what kind of person I bring into this world.
[/quote]

Yeah RNR I agree..but its extreme to say you'd pull a trigger on your son.
The difference between us and this father is we wouldn't have been in this situation b/c if we ever saw any odd behavior the discipline would begin there.
He lost control and thats as simple as it is.

Danny...what you stated about him being a child and not developing yada yada is generalizing too much.
I dont know where you live but in inner cities (examp. Newark and Camden,NJ) My mother teachs at Camden, NJ highschool and I work in Newark 4-5 times a month and have 4 employees in Newark...we talk about crime/murder b/c my emplyees are some of the few good ppeopl in the area. Anyway, a lot of those kids are adults at 12 b/c they have to be. Im not sure where this kid was from but some kids are just lost causes.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's why notaverage I said I know I have it in me never said I would. I know I would 80% chance of losing control as well. With my peer group and such we all have done time and conditioned to hate rapists like no other in this world. A goof is the worst thing you can be called in jail and thats a child molester piece of sh*t. I just coming from the anger and the hatred for those types of people is very deep in my world and no mercy whatsoever is usually given to them. Son or not ya gots to go!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I hear ya man...I dont know unless I was in the situation.
but like I said...I wouldn't be in that situation b/c of how I am..if it happend...i don't know what I'd do.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rnr the question is really, would you throw a peophile dog of a bridge, i mean it was only loving the kids more than itself.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

C0Rey said:


> rnr the question is really, would you throw a peophile dog of a bridge, i mean it was only loving the kids more than itself.


I know what you are trying to imply and the difference being is the dog is innocent and knows no better and did not deserve to have that done to it. The 16 year old human does know better and that was his f*cking sister man and IMO did deserve to get shot in the head. You should see what the communities around the world do to a rapist. WHat that dad did was so bloody humane overall for this world he should get the Nobel.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> rnr the question is really, would you throw a peophile dog of a bridge, i mean it was only loving the kids more than itself.


I know what you are trying to imply and the difference being is the dog is innocent and knows no better and did not deserve to have that done to it. The 16 year old human does know better and that was his f*cking sister man and IMO did deserve to get shot in the head. You should see what the communities around the world do to a rapist. WHat that dad did was so bloody humane overall for this world he should get the Nobel.
[/quote]

i was just joking, not making any point at all.

this thread is becoming very repetative...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

An unfortunate act with unfortunate actions. The article did not say anything about him raping his 3 yr old half sister, it just said he had inappropriate contact. And he obviosly felt ashamed about it or he would not have gone to his mother (a person he thought he could trust and confied in). It could have been as simple as touching her chest area (though still inappropriate) it is not an act where he should have been kiled. At 15 your hormones have kicked in and you are figuring out your own sexual identity.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Hell yes it is Corey and I know you were kidding I actually thought your mixing the two threads was quite creative!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Hell yes it is Corey and I know you were kidding I actually thought your mixing the two threads was quite creative!!


well, thank sir. i shall look forward to future encounters where we can share thoughts in an respectful manner.

may you have the most pleasant day my good man.

jollieoh...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

C0Rey said:


> Hell yes it is Corey and I know you were kidding I actually thought your mixing the two threads was quite creative!!


well, thank sir. i shall look forward to future encounters where we can share thoughts in an respectful manner.

may you have the most pleasant day my good man.

jollieoh...
[/quote]








This thread is funny people have been more courteous and accepting of others opinion then the thread about a 10 year old not reciting a bunch of words. You can kill your son and/or support the idea but my ten year old not saying some stuff and I agree burn me at the stake.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

notaverage said:


> It's *your* son man...geeze.
> 
> Also, at 15, people haven't developed the character that they will follow the rest of their lives. So many people do so many fucked up things at a young age only to develop into decent human beings. Ya it's disgusting, ya it's horrible. But he is still a child. If a 19 year old or a 25 year old did this...ya I say lock him up for life with no parole. He has made a conscious decision on his moral boundaries.
> 
> Any kind of pedophilia is f*cking gross, I can't believe people are interested in that sh*t. There is nothing good about it, there is nothing attractive about a girl who is young...my girl is 25 - perfect age IMO. I don't get why anyone would do this. At 15 this boy should be looking up pictures of Jessica Alba and naughty cheerleaders.


I just gotta ask Danny, How many kids do you have??? CAuse the bold section says it all, That's right it's *MY* son and unlike a lot of fucked up parents I care what kind of person I bring into this world.
[/quote]

Yeah RNR I agree..but its extreme to say you'd pull a trigger on your son.
The difference between us and this father is we wouldn't have been in this situation b/c if we ever saw any odd behavior the discipline would begin there.
He lost control and thats as simple as it is.

Danny...what you stated about him being a child and not developing yada yada is generalizing too much.
I dont know where you live but in inner cities (examp. Newark and Camden,NJ) My mother teachs at Camden, NJ highschool and I work in Newark 4-5 times a month and have 4 employees in Newark...we talk about crime/murder b/c my emplyees are some of the few good ppeopl in the area. Anyway, a lot of those kids are adults at 12 b/c they have to be. Im not sure where this kid was from but some kids are just lost causes.
[/quote]

That's true NotAverage...I guessI grew up outside of an urban center and can't relate. Like Ksls said, we still don't know what actually happened.

I still think he deserved a trial but thats about as much time as I think I can spend defending someone who took advantage of someone sexually. It's no different than if he had beat her. We are so repulsed by these things because it was someone taken advantage who was completely innocent and completely defenseless and we all have a common belief that that is wrong.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^Totally right^^^^

A buddy of mine in the maritme area of Canada has a political blog and is a great writer and he posted this for me. This is one of the best postings and really I'm sure pretty much sums it up for all of us in a way.

_ I know we share some of the same feelings about the media. Your latest profile update has given me lots to think about. I often have a similar "righ on!" reaction when I hear of people taking action against pedophiles seeing that the legal system often does not. However I do have some reservations, and it's raised ... Read Moresome questions I've been chewing on. The father has still committed murder, and while we may sympathize with and even cheer his actions , he too must face punishment. Our society is already detiorating from the sickening and leniant manner in which the just system treats pedophiles, but I am wondering whether we risk erroding things even further when we start to allow people to take matters into their own hands. I am not sure. I was a victem of abuse myself, and it is somewhat cathartic to see a slimebag get a taste of some home-grown justice, but I still worry about how "extra-legal" brands of justice puts society at risk. Do we need tougher laws? You bet. Should daddy tough-love get a medal for what he did? Maybe, but he is still must answer for choosing to take matters into his own hands._

The above italics have been written by Joe Ledger


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> It's *your* son man...geeze.
> 
> Also, at 15, people haven't developed the character that they will follow the rest of their lives. So many people do so many fucked up things at a young age only to develop into decent human beings. Ya it's disgusting, ya it's horrible. But he is still a child. If a 19 year old or a 25 year old did this...ya I say lock him up for life with no parole. He has made a conscious decision on his moral boundaries.
> 
> Any kind of pedophilia is f*cking gross, I can't believe people are interested in that sh*t. There is nothing good about it, there is nothing attractive about a girl who is young...my girl is 25 - perfect age IMO. I don't get why anyone would do this. At 15 this boy should be looking up pictures of Jessica Alba and naughty cheerleaders.


I just gotta ask Danny, How many kids do you have??? CAuse the bold section says it all, That's right it's *MY* son and unlike a lot of fucked up parents I care what kind of person I bring into this world.
[/quote]

dude, i can't imagine for a second that you have kids...and if you do, i seriously feel bad for them.

here's a fact for you, even if you are dumb enough and savage enough to kill your own damn son, you're going to go to jail for a long time.

this "father" wasn't living with his family was he? the appearance he presents is that of a street walking drug dealer piece of sh*t. what's his rap sheet look like? maybe LACK of a real father figure is part of that kids problems, but regardless, there is no f*cking way, NO f*cking WAY that you would shoot your own child, or else you're a f*cking moron and should be sterilized.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Unless you guys have kids yourselves----You truelly have no clue how one would react to something like this-Let alone the fact that it was one child doing to the other sibling......

Haveing a kid changes one mind set---Period.....

Not saying this is right or wrong.........Just figured I would toss that out....


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

r1dermon said:


> It's *your* son man...geeze.
> 
> Also, at 15, people haven't developed the character that they will follow the rest of their lives. So many people do so many fucked up things at a young age only to develop into decent human beings. Ya it's disgusting, ya it's horrible. But he is still a child. If a 19 year old or a 25 year old did this...ya I say lock him up for life with no parole. He has made a conscious decision on his moral boundaries.
> 
> Any kind of pedophilia is f*cking gross, I can't believe people are interested in that sh*t. There is nothing good about it, there is nothing attractive about a girl who is young...my girl is 25 - perfect age IMO. I don't get why anyone would do this. At 15 this boy should be looking up pictures of Jessica Alba and naughty cheerleaders.


I just gotta ask Danny, How many kids do you have??? CAuse the bold section says it all, That's right it's *MY* son and unlike a lot of fucked up parents I care what kind of person I bring into this world.
[/quote]

dude, i can't imagine for a second that you have kids...and if you do, i seriously feel bad for them.

here's a fact for you, even if you are dumb enough and savage enough to kill your own damn son, you're going to go to jail for a long time.

this "father" wasn't living with his family was he? the appearance he presents is that of a street walking drug dealer piece of sh*t. what's his rap sheet look like? maybe LACK of a real father figure is part of that kids problems, but regardless, there is no f*cking way, NO f*cking WAY that you would shoot your own child, or else you're a f*cking moron and should be sterilized.
[/quote]

A: Know lots of guys that grew up with no fathers that didn't sexually abuse there sisters
B:Again I look at this situation as his father saved his son a lot of grief and a being persecuted and perhaps getting fucked in the ass with a broom(In case you didn't know that what they do to peodophiles in jail)
C:Feeling bad for my son is not needed he is far more advanced than his peers has respect and courtesy and can emphathize with anothers feeling and *point of view. *As even though you don't agree he shows a hellva lot more ability in that area than you right now.
D: I am a moron by feeling that a man and a father does what needs be, that is a rare concept nowadays which has built character,integrity, and courage in the face of hard descions. Silly isn't it???
E: There goes my previous statement of everyone being courteous cause if you read the above statement I agree with some of what your saying but you just see what you what to and go right off on your crusade. I'm not saying I can imagine doing what that guy did but I WAS saying that I know that I would be drawn to somewhat of the same conclusion and think I could if I had to
F:The guy was not a drug dealer he was a POSTMAN READ THE f*cking ARTICLE who has a imaculate employment record and NO CRIMINAL RECORD. Maybe if you actually read more than what you just wanted too it would make sense.
Thanks for sharing your opinion


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

either way he's a dumb piece of sh*t. post man? wow, couldn't of seen that coming. haha.

are you a convicted sexual predator? how would you know they get a broom stick up the ass if not?

saved him a lot of grief by killing him? A. first of all, that's not the fathers decision to make, sorry, you can't just go around killing people, and B. there has to be more to the story. the kid can't be reformed, ok, i somewhat agree, but dude, why not gather as much information as you can as to WHY he did what he did? and maybe C. what about the 3 year old? im not saying it didn't happen, but who has investigated to see if the 15 year old was even telling the truth, or if he just wanted negative attention? the notion that shooting your own son after torturing him and degrading him is just silly. a modest proposal if you will. and the fact that you even think that you can turn a gun on your son tells me that you should march down to DSS and hand your offspring over, and quickly get your balls lopped off.

but once again, i dont imagine you have children?



AKSkirmish said:


> Unless you guys have kids yourselves----You truelly have no clue how one would react to something like this-Let alone the fact that it was one child doing to the other sibling......
> 
> Haveing a kid changes one mind set---Period.....
> 
> Not saying this is right or wrong.........Just figured I would toss that out....


the truth has been spoken.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Have a son r1der AGAIN READ THE WHOLE f*cking THING!!
I mean like not skim over until you see something you can use as ammo but READ IT FROM LEFT TO RIGHT TOP TO BOTTOM.

See Skirmish had to space his sh*t all out so you got it maybe thats the problem???

HAve a son

Read the whole f*cking thing I wrote and not what you want

I am so through arguing with someone who has no capabilty of looking at another point of view for a second

I am done with this thread

Oh and I imagine you don't have high school do you r1der??


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Oops I forgot I know what happens to pedos in cause my fathers a warden and has been in corrections canada for 30 years as well as most of my family.
I have also done time and seen first hand what happens to them as not all go into PC--------Thats short for protective custody not personal computer

If you read right above your first rant you would see I agree with lots of whay you are saying if you can actually do that

If you read the real article it was the 15 year olds SISTER the guy who is charged with murder killed his son who molested his DAUGHTER

But look at me trying to explain to you this sh*t


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I was gonna stay away from this one. Mainly since I don't want to think about my son doing something like that. But I am a little shocked at some of these replies.

Was what the 15 year old CHILD did wrong? - Of course.

Was what the father did wrong? - Yes ,Hell yes, sure, uh huh.

How anyone with a kid could say they would do the same is beyond me. Has anyone thought that maybe this kid acts the way he did becouse of his sh*t hole father? Yes the father is a P.O.S. How do I know and how can I pass judgement on a man I have never met? He killed his own son! That's how.

None of us know the exact story. Maybe the kid didn't even do it?

Do you think this "father of the year" has thought about the fact that when the little girl grows up she will prolly think it's her fault that her dad hilled her brother?

I'm with whoever said ANYONE who thinks like this man should give your kids up now. Please it's their only hope at a decent shot at life.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> Unless you guys have kids yourselves----You truelly have no clue how one would react to something like this-Let alone the fact that it was one child doing to the other sibling......
> 
> Haveing a kid changes one mind set---Period.....
> 
> Not saying this is right or wrong.........Just figured I would toss that out....


the truth has been spoken.
[/quote]

I'm not sure if you are being a smartass or not man.....So I'll hold back on a response to this....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i have a son...

"my fathers a warden"...

dude, my cousin was in the army, do i go around talking about kicking the sh*t in iraq and killing hodgies? no.

it was his sister, congradufuckinlations. who cares? the fact remains that the father killed the son. how does that change the circumstances?

you've done time? wow, just the type of person whos judgements i take seriously. haha.

i dont have high school? what does that even mean? this is america, we have a public education system. i went there, and i also went to a private school...

i understand what happened man. 15 year old kid claims to have sexually assaulted 3 year old sister. father (postal worker) comes to the house and takes his SON outside, makes him strip down at gunpoint, and shoots him to death...

it was never proven that the 15 year old DID what he said, and regardless, it was the guys son, and i can guarantee if you have 4 braincells that you would not go out and shoot your f*cking son. it's not something you could live with if you actually gave a f*ck about your children. this whole argument is ridiculous. the guy was obviously detached from his son...since you're so informed, it would be interesting to know if the parents had been divorced, and for how long...

no AK, i agree 100% with your post. spoken like a true father. seriously.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i have a son...
> 
> "my fathers a warden"...
> 
> ...


Cheers then r1

IMO though to all of this is-

A father's first instinct would be too protect his daughter-Not the son.

Still doesn't make any of it right-

Once again only saying.........

And just to clear things up before they even get started-Anything I post on this subject...is not necissarily how I would view the situation if I was in it........
It's just the way I could see things......As I sit back and read all of this


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyway it's looked at-

that Family is going to need some serious counseling after things settle down......


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

r1dermon said:


> i have a son...
> 
> "my fathers a warden"...
> 
> ...


That's fair enough to end on it cause your not getting what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone's opinion changed if he maybe felt her chest instead of I think what most of us thought - rape? We still don't know what exactly happened.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I am ready to eat some humble pie. Been watching CNN and they took the daughter down to the hospital to have a examine. She came back with no trauma and no sign of sexual abuse. Yeowch RnR's trying to make a point just took a nose dive. Do Danny you might be right if it's even that bad. I am at my dads right now watching CNN so I'm posting on the iPhone. I bet old pops feels like a idiot right now. I guess my whole arguments been shot so I retract and edit my opinion of wait until some evidence comes in first.







this thread is about to take a about face I figure. But even though I look bad still thought you would all want to know.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

so the boy didnt rape or even touch the girl?
if thats the case why did he go to his mother and sya that he did?

this case is so fucked. we were all going on the notion that the boy had actually done something to the girl which might of justified the fathers crazed reaction. its not something you expect your son to do.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i dont think it says anywhere that he admitted to raping her, or sodomizing her, or doing anything other than "having sexual contact" with her...which could mean a lot of different things, but it's not definitive, which is why this case needed to be further investigated, and the father should get the chair.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i dont think it says anywhere that he admitted to raping her, or sodomizing her, or doing anything other than "having sexual contact" with her...which could mean a lot of different things, but it's not definitive, which is why this case needed to be further investigated, and the father should get the chair.


 That was why I was so surprised by some peoples response to the murder committed by the father....( p-fury loves the "jump to conclusions " game).









tops


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

The father should get the chair regardless if the son did or not. My whole point was can you see yourself doing that and trying to put reason on a unreasonable act or state of mind. Never not once did I say I could do that as looking at my son last night just made think no f*cking way. I read a different couple of articles R1der and one of them did say rape. My bad for assuming I guess but this fucked up situation just got a whole more PHUCKED. The only thought now is for the mother and the hardship she has. Her daughters father is doing life at a minnimum,son dead,daughter mentally scarred for life.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

RnR, what makes a man human is reason, and to be in an unreasonable state of mind is a weakness of your own person, not a matter of circumstance.

There is a reason I said no one here could do it - you couldn't. No sane person could kill their own offspring in my opinion.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

8 year olds, Dude


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> RnR, what makes a man human is reason, and to be in an unreasonable state of mind is a weakness of your own person, not a matter of circumstance.
> 
> There is a reason I said no one here could do it - you couldn't. No sane person could kill their own offspring in my opinion.


Very true Danny but that's my whole point that I was trying to make was could the rage of that make you temporarily insane. I think I could go that route as I have lost control before and done stupid sh*t. Just the fact of the shame of a rapist in the family I would go nuclear. But you are very right in those statements.


----------

